

Ross King on his book "Leonardo and The Last Supper" [audio] - gruseom
http://www.cbc.ca/asithappens/features/2013/01/25/ross-king-on-his-book-leonardo-and-the-last-supper/

======
gruseom
I highly recommend taking half an hour and a cup of tea and listening to this.
It is so interesting that I actually found it thrilling.

